# iSticks/iSub w/ intel iMacs?



## CaliDervish (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi All, 
Thinking of finally getting a new intel  iMac  but want to use my original iSticks/iSub combo, which are now hooked up to Apple 15" LCD & Cube 500mhz. 

Has anyone tried them with the Intel Macs, yet?

Searched this forum and didn't find answer.

Thanks,
Cali


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes,  they will work with an Intel Mac.


----------



## CaliDervish (Mar 25, 2007)

Happy Happy Joy Joy!
Thanks, for the quick reply.
Cali


----------



## powermac (Mar 26, 2007)

Mine work fine as well.


----------



## mklipsch2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I just bought a new G5 Intel iMac, 20 inch, and my iSub isn't recognized???
It's not even in the sound control panel. I am also unable to plug my Apple Pro speakers, from my old G4 flat panel, into the new G5 iMac. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong, or if they'll even work???


----------



## icemanjc (Apr 7, 2007)

Check this out and see if it works.
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.4/en/mh946.html


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 7, 2007)

You won't be able to use your old Apple Pro speakers with your new iMac, unless you can locate an iFire interface that was sold by Griffin. They stopped selling that a couple of years ago.


----------



## icemanjc (Apr 7, 2007)

Didn't they have Apple Pro speakers for the G4 Cube, but they were USB powered?


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes the Cube had a USB speaker set from harman kardon, but the Apple Pro speakers provided with an iMac flat panel (as mentioned above) have a proprietary connector. That plugs in to a connector on any iMac G4, and any G4 PowerMac introduced after the Cube. Apple dropped that connector for G5s and later.


----------

